# Painted s2 rims....paint or powdercoat!



## oquinn (Jul 31, 2018)

These no dents but paint is done.


----------



## ricobike (Jul 31, 2018)

I paint mine flat black.  Makes the tires look bigger.  Just have to make sure when you're changing tires you're careful on the edges when pulling off the tire.  I use a teflon tire tool and pull it away from the rim when pulling the tire off.  Has worked well so far.  If you've got the bucks for powdercoat I'd say do it, you'll never have to worry about scraping the paint off .


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 31, 2018)

If you powder coat em' ...remember that IF you stripe them?  The stripes come off 
real easy...really need to Clear Coat any powder coat rims with pinstripes added (once striped)   to preserve
the striping


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 31, 2018)

I would assume the knurling and stampings will disappear with powder coating. If that's not a concern then I would go powder.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Feb 22, 2019)

I powder coated a set of S-2's

They turned out very nice!

Here is a before & after


----------

